# New Asphalt on River Road



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

New asphalt was being laid this morning on a stretch of River Road. Sweet. One of my favorite roads just got better. Hopefully they will do the rest soon.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

where about? River road down in the park? or River road that stretches up from Edgewater into Ft. Lee?
Thanks!


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Pic's i took last week. While riding on riverroad...


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

eugenetsang said:


> where about? River road down in the park? or River road that stretches up from Edgewater into Ft. Lee?
> Thanks!


New pavement is south of Spring Garden road.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

If they repaved the climb up to the police station, that would be sweet.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

I believe he is referring to a different river road. No paving on the Hudson river - river road.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Nielly said:


> I believe he is referring to a different river road. No paving on the Hudson river - river road.


There's more than one River Road ???


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

+1.........


alane said:


> there's more than one river road ???


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

AlanE said:


> There's more than one River Road ???


There's one outside of Rhinebeck. Poet's Walk state park, Wilderstein State Park, Bard College, near the Astor estate, etc.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

They paved a small section of Hudson terrace between the GWB and Palisades Ave. River Road in the Palisades park is still untouched.


----------



## breader17 (Aug 10, 2008)

I really hope this is in reference to the Park....


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The one that AlanE is referring to is along the Delaware River, north of Milford.


----------

